# Checco Zalone: la vacinada. Video. Canzone pro vaccini



## admin (30 Aprile 2021)

Il ritorno di Checcho Zalone con una canzone sui vaccini e che invita le persone a vaccinarsi contro il Covid. Brano in spagnolo... maccheronico. Alla Zalone.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2021)

[video=youtube;qE9kZFHvWFk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE9kZFHvWFk[/video]


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2021)

Apprezzo Zalone ma ste robe fanno abbastanza vomitare

PS Come già scritto ampiamente non sono affatto no vax. Anzi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2325452 ha scritto:


> Il ritorno di Checcho Zalone con una canzone sui vaccini e che invita le persone a vaccinarsi contro il Covid. Brano in spagnolo... maccheronico. Alla Zalone.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Qualche anno fa disse che non avrebbe mai messo la sua faccia per pubblicizzare un prodotto per rispetto.

Evidentemente s'è venduto pure lui.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2325454 ha scritto:


> Apprezzo Zalone ma ste robe fanno abbastanza vomitare
> 
> PS Come già scritto ampiamente non sono affatto no vax. Anzi.


Da Tolo Tolo (film orrendo) si è venduto alla sinistra. In un'intervista, prima dell'uscita del film, ha detto anche che i film in versione definitiva vengono consegnati alla censura. È chiaro che per tenersi a galla non può fare più il Lino Banfi ed ora si sta reinventando in questa veste pseudo-radical chic.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2325452 ha scritto:


> Il ritorno di Checcho Zalone con una canzone sui vaccini e che invita le persone a vaccinarsi contro il Covid. Brano in spagnolo... maccheronico. Alla Zalone.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



mi ricorda quella canzone che cantavano Bart Nelson e Milhouse per far arruolare la gente nella Marina 
Comunque da tolo tolo Zalone ha sbracato, non per il tema ma proprio per il film fatto male, nemmeno mezza scenetta da ridere.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (1 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2325452 ha scritto:


> Il ritorno di Checcho Zalone con una canzone sui vaccini e che invita le persone a vaccinarsi contro il Covid. Brano in spagnolo... maccheronico. Alla Zalone.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



E ci siamo giocati pure Zalone. Addio record d'incassi.


----------



## Marilson (1 Maggio 2021)

Checco Zalone ha fatto ridere forse al primo film, massimo al secondo. Poi francamente e' finito li' almeno per quel che mi riguarda. Un tipo di comicita' che trovo francamente imbarazzante


----------



## Goro (1 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2325452 ha scritto:


> Il ritorno di Checcho Zalone con una canzone sui vaccini e che invita le persone a vaccinarsi contro il Covid. Brano in spagnolo... maccheronico. Alla Zalone.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Con Tolo Tolo ha gettato la maschera in maniera troppo plateale, per quanto mi riguarda può anche ritirarsi ormai


----------



## sharp (1 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2325510 ha scritto:


> Da Tolo Tolo (film orrendo) si è venduto alla sinistra. In un'intervista, prima dell'uscita del film, ha detto anche che i film in versione definitiva vengono consegnati alla censura. È chiaro che per tenersi a galla non può fare più il Lino Banfi ed ora si sta reinventando in questa veste pseudo-radical chic.



Ma da quando i vaccini sono di sinistra? Che poi il video non invita affatto a vaccinarsi. Semmai prende in giro quelli fissati con i vaccini e terrorizzati dal virus che finiscono per farsi piacere una vecchia con il seno cadente e la dentiera soltanto perché è vaccinata.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2021)

sharp;2325648 ha scritto:


> Ma da quando i vaccini sono di sinistra? Che poi il video non invita affatto a vaccinarsi. Semmai prende in giro quelli fissati con i vaccini e terrorizzati dal virus che finiscono per farsi piacere una vecchia con il seno cadente e la dentiera soltanto perché è vaccinata.


No ma alla fine il pezzo è simpatico, per carità. Però è lampante che Zalone, negli ultimi anni, abbia "immorbidito" assai la sua comicità. Basti vedere che le testate che si indignavano per lui, tipo Repubblica, ora gli fanno i complimenti. Per "sinistra" intendevo il buonismo politically correct a cui ormai tutti sono assoggettati.

E lui stesso ha lamentato questa cosa in varie interviste e alla sua ospitata da Fiorello a Viva RaiPlay facendo capire che è stato costretto a fare questa svolta. La sua comicità (che non è nulla di originale, ma un'evoluzione della commedia italiana anni 70') non divide più, non indigna, ma è piena dei soliti clichè e banalità tipiche di qualsiasi altro comico che vedi in tv (solo che Zalone lo fa chiaramente meglio, perchè è un fenomeno rispetto agli altri colleghi in voga adesso).


----------

